# Does anyone still play Tomodachi Life?



## Buttonsy (Jun 15, 2016)

edit: oops I forgot there was a Nintendo forum sorry


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 15, 2016)

I stopped playing Tomodachi Life months ago. It was super fun and I enjoyed playing through it. But over time it gets boring and repetitive.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 18, 2016)

I come back to it from time to time


----------



## Daybreak (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't have it


----------



## mags (Jun 18, 2016)

I sold mine, found it too difficult at the higher levels.


----------



## NerdHouse (Jun 18, 2016)

Never bought it. Played the demo, didn't seem deep enough or fun enough to warrant a purchase.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 18, 2016)

I play it for a couple minutes a day. I'm basically just trying to complete my collection, although the only items I need now are StreetPass items...and I rarely get any Tomodachi Life StreetPass hits.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm a person that became addicted to it again after deciding to reset the island. yeah I lost all the spotpass stuff but... oh well! :^)
uh. the game is very repetitive but it amuses me sooooooooo much.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 27, 2016)

I've got the game still, but I haven't touched it in awhile mostly because it was boring.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jun 27, 2016)

I still play it. It's a fun game i think.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 27, 2016)

I think it got boring to the point where I got weirded out by it. My brother has been playing it since it came out though.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 28, 2016)

I do, but some of the things they do all the time, like fighting is starting to annoy me. That I started to ' punish'  them for it lol


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 28, 2016)

Never played it in the first place.

Seems kinda rubbishy.


----------



## noxephi (Jun 28, 2016)

It's a game that I don't play regularly but then sometimes randomly remember that I own it. Once I do, I'll play it for a few weeks before I get bored. The cycle continues.


----------



## vel (Jun 29, 2016)

It's really hard to get characters married. It gets repetitive as well. I only play for the marriage tbh.


----------



## himeki (Jun 29, 2016)

i own it, but i havent played since summer on the year it was released since it got stupidly repetitive.  plus the marriage was too hard to get


----------



## jiny (Jun 29, 2016)

i come back to it sometimes. but now i can't because my brother broke my 3ds


----------



## gominam9 (Jun 29, 2016)

I still got the game?haven't played it in awhile. After all I'm so addicted to ACNL to play other game?^^~


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 30, 2016)

i stopped playing it quite a long time ago. it's fun and silly at first, but it eventually gets boring and repetitive.


----------



## Nena (Jul 2, 2016)

I have it and play it from time to time but it does get boring...wish they could swim and stuff.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 2, 2016)

I've gotten back into it like a week ago. I love it so much.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 6, 2016)

I don't play it anymore it got borring very quickly.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 9, 2016)

To me, it seemed rather bad so I didn't bother buying it. Now that I see all these people regretting it, I am glad I didn't buy it. 

Same goes for Miitomo, even though it's a free app.


----------



## MayorSkittles (Jul 10, 2016)

Sold it today; I think I overplayed it (made it to the grandkids with the miis ^^; )


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 13, 2016)

I got it, but I find the game creepy and I only played it until things got really weird. I wasted $30 on that game


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 16, 2016)

No, but one of the crackiest ships of all time spawned from My playthrough of this game.

Imagine if a super-adorable Shih-Tzu and a dapper dude in a top hat got together.

I had Miis representing those characters on my island (innocuously named Honey Island), Isabelle and a more anime-styled Hatty Hattington.


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 19, 2016)

I played into again for the first time since Christmas yesterday. The best part for me is just getting to decorate the rooms and dress the players. And make up dirty songs. But there isn't that much to do, so its not the best game


----------



## mintellect (Jul 20, 2016)

A few months ago I deleted my island hoping that a fresh start would get me to play the game more. It did help me for a few days but I eventually lost interest again and haven't played in a month or two.
I do like the game, it's quirky and fun though it isn't very addicting.
I also have some funny screenshots stashed in my Miiverse account.


----------



## Blacklist (Jul 20, 2016)

I still have it downloaded in my 3DS (along with other 29 games) but never touched it yet...


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope, I've actually never played it..


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jul 23, 2016)

Here are some awesome miis for it! i personally love this game! i think it is super awesome and it is also fun taking care of your favorite video game characters/youtubers/celeberties/OCs






Maxie from ORAS!





Blaze from Sonic!





Foxy from FNAF!





the Comandante from Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate!





Purple Guy from FNAF!








Squid Sisters from Splatoon! (go team callie!)





Kicks from ACNL!





AbdallahSmash the Youtuber





Isabelle the Annoyingly Cute Shiz Tsu from ACNL!





K.K. the Rock n Roll Dog from ACNL!





Asgore from Undertale!





Toriel the Goat Mom from Undertale!





Dark Pit (Pittoo) from Kid Icarus!





Dr. Mario from Dr. Mario! (obviously)





Cheshire Cat from Kingdom Hearts/Alice in Wonderland!





The Medic from TF2!


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 27, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> Here are some awesome miis for it! i personally love this game! i think it is super awesome and it is also fun taking care of your favorite video game characters/youtubers/celeberties/OCs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your Isabelle mii is alot cuter than mines!


----------



## Mints (Jul 27, 2016)

i loved collecting and creating different kinds of cute miis for this game, but i feel like that was the only thing i really liked about it. haven't touched the game in awhile, but i don't regret buying it.


----------



## Charlise (Jul 27, 2016)

The last time I played was last month


----------



## xara (Jul 27, 2016)

I play it occasionally when I'm bored. When I first got it, I absolutely loved it and played it every day. 

Now, I've basically done everything, so it's a bit boring and more like a chore now to play.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 28, 2016)

It's been months.  Like Hulaette said, it was fun at first, but it got repetitive.  I may delve into it again one day, but right now, I just have other games I'd rather play.


----------



## AmiiboMan64 (Jul 30, 2016)

I still play it from time-to-time, and I always check the streetpasses that I get in the game. It was really fun at first, but it just ended up becoming a bit too repetitive. I still think it's cool, though, and I still like to play the game. 

My biggest gripe with the game, actually, is that the holidays and events aren't as fleshed out as they could be. I think the developers really dropped the ball on the holidays. Halloween would have been PERFECT in this game since you could actually go trick-or-treating at each apartment door. Thanksgiving would be cool since everybody could be having thanksgiving dinners in their apartments, and Christmas would be awesome since the different friends/families could give gifts, open presents, etc.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 30, 2016)

I haven't played it at all.

Hey, off topic. But what ever happened to the Tomodachi Life code giveaway?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 2, 2016)

I go back to it from time to time.

It's a fine game, but if you spent the summer playing it when it first came out like I did.
It gets way too repetitive way too fast.

Hoping they do something with the next installment to keep the game more engaging.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

Never got into it and I thought they were making a sequel anyways?

Heard it was boring.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Aug 14, 2016)

Very rarely. It had so much hype, and hey, it was fairly fun for a while, but too much and it gets a little repetitive. It's not all nintendo's fault however, as it is understandably difficult (read- impossible) to program a realistic amount of interactions and emotions for each mii and it's unique personality! Saying something different each time like a real person does would be fairly amazing, but not at all realistic to program, especially with the amount of mii personalities, etc.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 14, 2016)

I played it for like a month before I deleted it from my 3DS.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2016)

I still play it. Not everyday, but I still play it.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 19, 2016)

Restarted account recently, play it occasionally
Ironically, after posting I literally have lost the cartridge.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Aug 20, 2016)

EXCUSE ME PRINCESS!!?!?! 


I'm playing it right now :I


----------



## Romaki (Aug 20, 2016)

It got boring after a month.


----------



## PigsAndBlankets (Aug 22, 2016)

When I got it, I played it for hours on end for the first week or so. Sometimes I think about starting it up again, just to see what's going on. Upon playing it so often in the beginning, I pretty much know and expect everything that can happen, so I'm less likely to play it now.

I have to say, I honestly enjoyed it. I just wish it was a bigger game or had some different elements to keep it fresh.


----------



## Coach (Aug 22, 2016)

I still play it occasionally, got repetitive after like a month but it's still fun to check on my miis


----------

